# New work for Solo Viola



## PikeMusic

Hi everyone!

Just joined the group here. I am a San Francisco-based composer. I recently premiered a work for solo viola, SUDDEN URGE. Would love to hear your opinions on it.

You can listen to it at my website: www.aaronpike.com

or watch it at: 




Contact me to obtain a copy of the score if you are interested! Thanks everyone!

Aaron Pike


----------

